# Dull ache lower right side



## Snoflake (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi,
Since yesterday I have been experiencing a dull throbbing sensation on my lower right side of my abdomen, nearly around my right ovary.  It lasts about 3 seconds and then stops and then comes back about 5 to 10 mins later.  It's def not the corpus luteum as I ovulated from my left side this cycle.  It's def not ectopic either as I have had scans.
Any idea what it could be?  I have had 4 losses in the past so every little twinge/ache I feel I am quietly freaking out.


----------



## lawyernoia (Mar 10, 2010)

I have had the same - did you work out what it was? Hope all has gone well x


----------

